# BETA'S!! Who can they live with?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay folks I have done ZERO research on this and know nothing about them exept their gorgeous. 

So hook a brother up here, what can they live with and what can they NOT live with.. all I know is that they're maniacal killers..

Also what size tank is appropriate?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

they can't live with anything with flowing fins. Bottom dwellers or fish fast enough to stay away should be ok. I've had corys in with em.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay and where's the best place to buy the extremely fancy ones? My GF expressed interest in a tank and I'm not letting this chance slip by.. first ones free 

Would they be good in a 2.5 with a little sponge filter in there?... thats kinda small eh?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

go for a ten or 20 gal tank, with a AC HOB filter and cap the intake with a sponge (to keep the long flowing fins out)

You'll be happier with a bigger tank, it allows for planting room, easier to clean, easier to maintain, easier to NOT muck up, water tends to be more stable, and you can include more inhabitants.

I have in the past had a betta housed with cories, platies, guppies, neons, loaches, etc (though not all at the same time) in a 20gal. I will say that the best results seemed to be the cories, otto cats, shrimp and a betta. He had lots of personality.

But a 2.5 would be fine, assuming itd be the betta and maybe a shrimp or something. I had a wild betta live for over 5 years in a 2.5 gal which i had plated and had a few shrimp in it.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Kate do you still have that gorgeous one you ordered? What do you keep it in and with?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I personally keep mine in 2.5's (i think) and i dress up their tanks with silk plants and little hides.

Its so important to have stable, warm water as bettas get sick so easily I find. I believe in water movement and recommend a soft sponger filter. 

Bettas all have different personalities.. Some are quite easy going and some can be so agressive they will bother what ever you put in there. Do not mix males and females together. They dont need full time girlfriends lol

Some tail types will be more difficult to maintain, HM (halfmoons) and CT's (crown tails) can be like this. The fish will sometimes 'blow' their tails by eating them. There isnt much you can do about that aside from trying to add distractions and such lol

Crown tails have issues with toronto water i find. (Or the water from my taps) Their long strong tails eventually curl or wither away. You can help prevent this by adding peat to a filter or adding Black water extract at each water change or purchase some Indain almond leaves. 

You can actually find some really nice betta at PJ's yorkdale a lot (each time kat and i go they have nice ones)
Also.. try the stores around market village and pacific mall. It can be hit or miss but you can get some really nice fish there.

You can also try aquabid, but thats also hit or miss and more $$$


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> Kate do you still have that gorgeous one you ordered? What do you keep it in and with?


Ummm I kinda have 27 of them now... (forgot to add the babies) I keep them all in seperate tanks without any tank mates. I tried an apple snail (with supervision) for about 10 minutes. One betta completely freaked out and cowered in fear and the other tried to eat it. Needless to say they all have their own tanks.. I agree with the large tank sizes I am keeping mine in 10 gallons mainly and one of my smaller one's has a 5 gallon.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

27 of them? wow Kate you blow me away.. that's way too awesome! My GF is also wondering about those fancy mutant goldlfish with the bug eyes and exposed brains.. I should bring her by your place for a visit and a mit full of cash to peruse your gilled friends


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> 27 of them? wow Kate you blow me away.. that's way too awesome! My GF is also wondering about those fancy mutant goldlfish with the bug eyes and exposed brains.. I should bring her by your place for a visit and a mit full of cash to peruse your gilled friends


lol Tell that to my husband. I promised I'd only get two. The rest is Ciddian & the crew at Ultimate Betta's fault. Goldfish aren't mutants! lol They bug eyes are called celestials, dragon eyes & telescopes, the 'exposed brains' are called wens.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ya... sure they are

Ultimate Beta eh?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need more tanks then.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

www.ultimatebettas.com :3


----------

